# Frank please ID this fish.



## TheFishCatcher (Jun 26, 2003)

Frank can you please ID this Piranha.


----------



## TheFishCatcher (Jun 26, 2003)

another


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Fish looks beat up....looks like highbacked S. rhombeus if the eye color is red. Hard to say from some photos because of lighting.


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

Looks like a rhom to me.


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

Ash,

How big is it?

If its 8" or bigger, I want it. It looks like one that came in from VE a while back. They were aparently the same as the ones in "wolf in the water."

I don't know what species it is but it looks like a S. rhombeus species-group fish.

Please let me know,


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

damn that fish looks way too cool


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

B. Scott said:


> "They were aparently the same as the ones in "wolf in the water."


 I 've compared the pics with screenshots of my dvd and i believe that they are the same variety of Rhombeus.

Ash: Thats a very nice fish.I wish the greek lfs's bring such fish.They only have natts. :sad:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

If that is the Wolves in the Water fish that would rock! DARK with very profound red eyes!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Damn Ash.. thats the Rhom Im waiting and hoping to get from you when I come back.. a HighBack Peru Rhom.


----------



## f2esh (Aug 18, 2003)

yep...looks like a rhom


----------

